# RJ | Nova Iguaçu, para quem não viu - e para quem já viu



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Descarregando algumas fotos tiradas por mim.

Nota: há "fantasmas" em algumas fotos, se estiver certo é o revestimento da lente da câmera que tá com rachadura...

1 - 












2 - 












3 - 












4 - 












5 -












6 - 












7 - 












8 -












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - 












15 - 












16 -












17 - 












18 - 












19 - 












20 - 












21 - 












22 - 












23 - 












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 - 












28 - 












29 - 












30 - 












31 - 












32 - 












33 - 












34 - 












35 - 












36 - 












37 - 












38 - 












39 - 












40 - 












41 - 












42 -












43 - 












44 - 












45 - 












46 - 












47 - 












48 - 












49 - 












50 - 













COMENTEM!!!


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Linda, potência na baixada <3


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Uhul, Nova Iguaçu! xD


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

NI melhorou muito mas essas calçadas bizonhas... PQP! :lol:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Bom. Faz tempo que não via NI por aqui. Valeu Lorran 


PS: sobre os fantasmas, eu não teria tanta certeza que são da lente...

~~musica arquivo x~~


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!
Uma Nova Iguaçu que poucos conhecem!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Jeffdu (Oct 26, 2008)

Caramba, andou bastante em Lorram.
Tb percebi como as calçadas estão ruins, bem largadas na verdade. Mas acho essa área de Nova Iguaçu agradável e com alguma arquitetura interessante. Os prédios novos não são ruins, mas alguns poderiam ser melhores, já que os preços dos apartamentos não são tão baixos.
Parabéns pelas fotos, fico sempre feliz em ver Nova Iguaçu por aqui.


----------



## Agostiniano (Jun 27, 2019)

Menos pior da Baixada? Moro no Rio, mas não conheço nada da região.


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Ótimo thread! 
Nova Iguaçu não tem sofrido tanto o peso da crise quanto a capital do estado. Há pouca vacância nos prédios, inúmeros residenciais caros sendo erguidos, e cada vez mais lojas sofisticadas de rua, sem contar que o Shopping Nova Iguaçu está quase todo ocupado. A parte gastronômica de é um fenômeno a parte: dos 5 melhores restaurantes da Baixada, segundo o prédio Água na Boca dos jornais O Globo e Extra, 5 são da cidade, sendo que 3 deles são novos. Você inclusive tirou foto do restaurante em que trabalho (Stadium Steakhouse) e apesar de Nova Iguaçu ter recebido o Outback, maior rede de steakhouses do Brasil, o restaurante em que trabalho tem enchido mais a cada dia!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Caxias mesmo ganhou o Vikings recentemente, e vai ganhar também o Brazilian Sport Bar (é da cidade, não?). Mas se receber a Art-Pão eu vou é soltar rojões. :yes:

Isso é um bom indicador de como as pessoas de NI e redondezas estão de fato morando, comprando e consumindo na cidade. Isso acaba com o estigma de cidade-dormitório de eras passadas.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

lindíssima a cidade..


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Essa região mais central de NI é bem legal, o que pega é a fiação.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Essa região mostrada aparenta prédios bacanas, de bom padrão, alguns novos, e comércio forte e diversificado... o que estraga mesmo é essa fiação bizonha e essas calçadas tortas


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Uhul nova Iguaçu


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

A potência da baixada. Uhul, Nova Iguaçu! :banana:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

karamba que chique!!! Amei!!!
lac;
A cidade era a mais populosa do interior brasileiro, correspondia quase a popula;ao de beagah, se fosse ainda uma s[o cidade teria quantos habitantes

2,5milhao


----------

